# Upper N Lower Arms G body - Big Body - Impala



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)




----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

dam all that looks badass bro....post up price....nice work different!!..again badass I want that..


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Looks nice homie


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

FOR MORE INFO PLEASE CONTACT US.


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

*BOX IN, CUT OUTS OR WITH OVERLAYS DIFFERENTIAL REINFORCEMENTS PLATES CALL FOR PRICES!!!!!! 
*


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## WICKED DREAMS (Feb 27, 2012)

Got a ####


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Looks nice


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

WICKED DREAMS said:


> Got a ####


PM Sent


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

CUSTOM ARMS AND MORE!!!!!!!


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)




----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

^Holy FUCK^


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Damn seen that!


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

*CUSTOM UPPER AND LOWER OR TRAILING ARMS!!!!
*


----------



## 1sick2kacr (May 17, 2010)

Gawd damn! I need to hit the lotto!


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

*UPPER G BODY ARMS CHROME ENGRAVED $800 PLUS SHIPPING
GET THEM BEFORE THEY GO!!!
*









LOWER TRAILING ARMS $300 PLUS SHIPPING


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

KrazyKuttingRoy said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

New Hydraulic Setup finished and new Grill installed


----------



## B.Clark (Apr 13, 2012)

U make anything for 98 towncar


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

SICK WORK!


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

B.Clark said:


> U make anything for 98 towncar


PM sent


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

*GIVE US A CALL FOR SOME CUSTOM WORK!!!
*


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 87 MCARLO LS (Jan 6, 2011)

Nice Work :thumbsup:....


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)




----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

sick work


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

*UPPER AND LOWER A ARMS & TRAILING ARMS!!!!!!!
*


----------



## Mr.Brown (Jan 18, 2009)

KrazyKuttingRoy said:


>


 what's the price for the black and Chrome engraved switch plate?


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

Mr.Brown said:


> what's the price for the black and Chrome engraved switch plate?


pm sent


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

UPPER & LOWER A ARMS SET STARTING AT $800 & UP!!!!!


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Awesome work


----------



## CUTTY LOKO 83 (Oct 6, 2010)

TTT!!!!!


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)




----------



## backyard64 (Feb 4, 2012)

that shits badass:thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)




----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)




----------



## Juxes_One (Jul 14, 2008)

totally rad shit


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

nice!!


----------



## CUTTY LOKO 83 (Oct 6, 2010)

TTT


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)




----------



## Biscaynedenny (Oct 15, 2012)

KrazyKuttingRoy said:


>


yo !!!i want that trunk pan!how much??!???


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

Regular chrome a arms? Do u have n e left or do i send in mine? Pm price...luv the werk ttt


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

erb hancocc said:


> Regular chrome a arms? Do u have n e left or do i send in mine? Pm price...luv the werk ttt


PM sent


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

Biscaynedenny said:


> yo !!!i want that trunk pan!how much??!???


PM sent


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)




----------



## texasboi (May 26, 2008)

Got my Cutty arms from these guys they do great work! Gonna be hitting them up for some more stuff here soon. Keep up the awesome work over ther!


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

*Custom Arms & More Krazy Kutting!!!!*


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)




----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)




----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

PLAQUES & LOWRIDER PARTS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

Price on batty hold down s with a caddy emblem for 3 batterys


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

dirty dan said:


> Price on batty hold down s with a caddy emblem for 3 batterys


PM SENT


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)




----------



## island64 (Mar 30, 2010)

How much for the trunk pan??


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

island64 said:


> How much for the trunk pan??


PM sent


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)




----------



## Impala builder (Aug 18, 2009)

looking for trailing arms for 64 impala with powerball setup and chrome please. 2 sets


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

Impala builder said:


> looking for trailing arms for 64 impala with powerball setup and chrome please. 2 sets


PM Sent


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

KrazyKuttingRoy said:


> FOR MORE INFO PLEASE CONTACT US.


OMG i just saw this and this is a work of art. keep it up. I am picking up a fleetwood limo tomorrow pm me and let see about doing some business.


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

cobrakarate said:


> OMG i just saw this and this is a work of art. keep it up. I am picking up a fleetwood limo tomorrow pm me and let see about doing some business.


PM Sent


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)




----------



## MTZ6484 (Jun 28, 2012)

*How much for the 4 hole chrome/engraved switch plate and how long to make one??*


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

MTZ6484 said:


> *How much for the 4 hole chrome/engraved switch plate and how long to make one??*


PM sent


----------



## jes (Jun 6, 2011)

How much for the 4 hole chrome cadillac switch plate shipped to 91732 thanks


----------



## 87 MCARLO LS (Jan 6, 2011)

NICE WORK..!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

KrazyKuttingRoy said:


>


damn homie...nice work!


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Badd Ass Work :thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

jes said:


> How much for the 4 hole chrome cadillac switch plate shipped to 91732 thanks


PM SENT


----------



## hcat54 (Apr 13, 2010)

Nice stuff!:thumbsup:


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

price on the green switch plate


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

rolldawg213 said:


> price on the green switch plate


PM sent


----------



## alyani05 (Dec 27, 2007)

How much for a set of arm extended 1.5" molded and plated for a 84 cadi deville shipped to 77642 tx


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Upper a arms extended 1.5 molded plated??


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

alyani05 said:


> How much for a set of arm extended 1.5" molded and plated for a 84 cadi deville shipped to 77642 tx


PM sent


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Upper a arms extended 1.5 molded plated??


Pm sent


----------



## hot64 (Jan 17, 2006)

? Cool deals


----------



## hstntx713 (May 6, 2010)

Ttmt great peoples to deal with. Thanks for the plaqeuz santiago.


----------



## E DUB (Aug 13, 2006)

How much for extended uppers and molded upper and lowers 76 caprice. And reinforcing the lowers


----------



## del barrio (Aug 29, 2007)

wow


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

E DUB said:


> How much for extended uppers and molded upper and lowers 76 caprice. And reinforcing the lowers


PM sent


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)




----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)




----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

pm price on molded lowers for 78 elco ttt


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

cwb4eva said:


> pm price on molded lowers for 78 elco ttt


PM sent


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)




----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

63 impala upper extended 1 in, lowers, trailing arms w/ powerballs, and rear end ready w/ bone, fuel tank, trunk pan
......31907 all chromed


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

kandypaint said:


> 63 impala upper extended 1 in, lowers, trailing arms w/ powerballs, and rear end ready w/ bone, fuel tank, trunk pan
> ......31907 all chromed


PM Sent


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

KrazyKuttingRoy said:


>


Those caprice or gbody spindles? an how much?


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

~87Limited~ said:


> Those caprice or gbody spindles? an how much?


PM Sent


----------



## gbtat2guy (Apr 16, 2010)

what am i looking at for just the chrome and molded uppers, and the monte carlo battery hold downs?


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

gbtat2guy said:


> what am i looking at for just the chrome and molded uppers, and the monte carlo battery hold downs?


PM sent


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)




----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

those switch plates are clean


----------



## B.Clark (Apr 13, 2012)

need a price for a battery hold down with lincoln logo 6 batterys 42" center of post to center of post


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)




----------



## moorevisual (May 14, 2009)

please send me a quote on chrome uppers/lowers for 1980 Caprice, reinforced/molded, NO extension


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

pm sent


moorevisual said:


> please send me a quote on chrome uppers/lowers for 1980 Caprice, reinforced/molded, NO extension


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)




----------



## blvd_texas915 (Oct 24, 2014)

:thumbsup:


----------



## impala rider (Sep 26, 2009)

KrazyKuttingRoy said:


>


Do you have a store to walk in to see you products?


----------

